# Applying oil to craftsman lathe



## JPMacG (Jan 3, 2015)

The discussion on oil weight for a craftsman lathe has prompted me to ask a question that has been on my mind for years.  My lathe has little oil ports with spring loaded ball seals.   What is the proper way to use these?   I have been pressing the tip of my oil can over the valve and squirting.   It seems like most of the oil goes out the side and doesn't make it past the ball.


----------



## rafe (Jan 3, 2015)

Perhaps they are clogged? I usually push the ball down and put a few drops in and see if it accepts the oil. There may be airways to allow the oil in that are blocked. I am sure others will add to this but it might need a good cleaning?


----------



## mecompco (Jan 3, 2015)

Great question, thanks for asking it! I kinda did the same, press down ball and hit it with oil. Seems like they are almost like a grease fitting. Interested in finding out the correct answer.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Mondo (Jan 4, 2015)

Use an oil can that has a nozzle smaller than the exposed ball.  Make a very thin notch in the end of the nozzle to permit oil to flow when it is pressed against the ball.

See this web page for an example:

http://www.wentztech.com/metalworki...heap-oil-can-to-use-with-machine-ball-oilers/


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 4, 2015)

Very clever.  Thank you!


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 4, 2015)

I just used a triangle file and filed the end of the oil tube with the edge of file and now it works great no matter what you press it against.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a photograph of the type tip that works with the spring-loaded ball oilers.  The minor diameter of the truncated cone on the end of the tip is smaller than the diameter of the hole that part of the ball sticks out through.

Robert D.


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Robert.  Do you know what the tip is called and who manufactures it?

73,
Jon


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 10, 2015)

Jon,

I've heard or seen them called cone tips and conical tips but I don't know what the "official" name is.  All that I've ever seen screw onto the spout.  All of the cans that I have with them were made by Eagle.  One is the No 66, which has a straight spout and straight pump both sticking out of the side of the can.  The tip is brass and the can is brass plated steel.  The screw-on cap is plain (nothing attached to it).  The second one that I have is probably painted as it looks more gold than brass.  The spout and the pump are attached to the cap.  The third is definitely painted, the cap is white plastic, and the can and tip are both cad or zinc plated steel.  Tonight on eBay I saw several other variants.  Not all have the cone tip.  My second and third ones say Eagle but no number.  Two numbers I've seen on eBay are 33 and 58.  I bought the plastic capped one probably in the 1970's.  The other two I got year before last off of eBay.

One other thing that the cone on the end of a taper is good for is lifting Gits oiler caps.  Come to think of it, that's probably its purpose as otherwise, there's no need for the undercut just to use it on a ball oiler.

Robert D.


----------

